# Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?



## stieglitz (7 November 2007)

Folgendes Mail haben wir heute in der Firma erhalten, kam regulär, nicht in den Spamfilter.
Ich gehe nun mit 95 %iger Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass das ein irgenwie gearteter Abzockversuch ist. Aber so einen Rest an Unsicherheit bleibt. Mit Googeln hab ich , jedenfalls auf die Schnelle, nichts dazu gefunden, glaube mich aber daran zu erinnern mal was darüber gelesen zu haben, dass die nur Gebühren  abzocken wollen. ?
Hier der Text, vielleicht kennt jemand das schon:


> Dear   Firma ABCDE GMBH U.CO.KG ，
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Normalerweise posten wir hier kein Whoisdaten, aber die sind so lustig 


> Domain name: bj-hk.com
> Registrant: Name: LuoWen
> Organization: BeiJingHuaKaiZhiChengWangLuoKeJiYouXianGongSi
> Address: BeiJingHaiDianQuZhongGuanCunShangDiKaiFaQu
> City: BeiJing



na ja...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Hallo zusammen!

Haben in der Firma auch so etwas erhalten. Bin mir auch nicht sicher wie wir damit umgehen sollten.
Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand etwas darüber? Bitte hier posten!

Danke und Grüße


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher wie wir damit umgehen sollten.


Alles was unaufgefordert von unbekannten Absendern kommt ist per Definition Spam, 
auch wenn der Spamfilter es (noch)  nicht als solches erkennt und gehört daher in die Tonne.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Lustig ist auch das Datum, wann diese ominöse Firma die Registrierung durchführen will... 6.11.!
Da die Chinesen uns zeitzonenbedingt etwas voraus sind, müsste die Seite ja bereits registriert sein.

Weiterhin zeigt Google auch schon einige Trefffer, wenn man nach dem Firmennamen sucht ("Is the swindler company").

Ab in die (virtuelle) Tonne mit dem Wisch


----------



## stieglitz (9 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Haben in der Firma auch so etwas erhalten. Bin mir auch nicht sicher wie wir damit umgehen sollten.
> Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand etwas darüber? Bitte hier posten!
> ...


Ich ignoriere es!
Mit Sicherheit Abzockversuch.
Wenn du dich dort meldest, wollen die sicherlich einen Gebührenvorschuss um deine Namensrechte zu verteidigen.
Probiers mal aus


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben bereits dreimal eine solche Mail erhalten und jetzt bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen und bin froh, daß wir mit unseren Fragen hierzu nicht alleine sind.

Wir werden das also immer konsequent löschen.

Danke für Euer Feedback
Andreas


----------



## stieglitz (20 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist, dass ich, als inzwischen sicher erfahrener Internet User und gerade auch durch dieses Forum sensibilisierter Benutzer, nicht unbedingt sofort erkenne, ob es ein Fake oder etwas Reales ist.
Gut, ich werde immer nachhaken und solche Sachen versuchen zu verifizieren, aber ein unguten Gefühl bleibt.
Was machen Newbies?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Hallo zusammen, 
wir haben heute die gleiche Mail erhalten und waren zunächst verunsichert.  Nach Recherche gehen wir von eine Abzocke aus und werden die Mail als Spam behandeln.

Gruß JH


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere es!
> Mit Sicherheit Abzockversuch.
> Wenn du dich dort meldest, wollen die sicherlich einen Gebührenvorschuss um deine Namensrechte zu verteidigen.
> Probiers mal aus



Mein Chinesischer Freund sagt:
Beijing HK ZC Networks... ist eine private Frirma, die gerne gegen Geld unsere Frirmennamen schützen möchte.
Ob der Eintrag des Firmennamens bei Beijing HK ZC Networks... etwas bringt ist
nicht bekannt. Ich werde jedenfalls meinen Regelassistenten(Spamfilter) im Outlook um eine E-Mail Adresse erweitern...
Gruss Alf


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2008)

*Definitiv SPAM*

Wir haben bereits eine chinesische Domain, also kann gar kein anderer unseren Namen als Domain nehmen, ausser als .gov.cn, .org.cn oder ähnliches. Man sollte die Mail also löschen. Ich denke die versuchen nur Kunden an Land zu ziehen. Wer weiß denn schon, ob es diese Meiao Investment Co.,Ltd überhaupt gibt oder ob die alle Domains abgrasen wollen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2008)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Hello, today we also received this kind of Email.
I agree with the general opinion in this forum. It seems that someone tries to cash in on the "good believe" of some companies. The company (bj-hk.com) informs us that "Meiao Investment Co.,Ltd are applying to register “XXXX" as their domain name and Internet keyword in China". 
Beijing HKZC Co., Ltd very likely simply tries to "extort" money for fishy registrations that may never happen. Going on the Beijing HKZC Co., Ltd homepage even underlines these thoughts:

http://www.bj-hk.com/asia.asp

There it reads:
Nonrefundable Fees:
All registrations require trade mark information which will be manually audited by Registry Bureau. HKZC will attempt your registration applications for Three times. If the application failed every and each of the three times, the application fees will be nonredundable.

Therefore I think this is an attempt to fool some "easy believers" and cash in on their fear to loose their domain rights. Although nasty, legal action against that company may not be possible. The best may be to to post this in a forum like this to warn other fellows of such "low level" business attitudes.
Thanks anyway a lot for this forum info - was definitely helpful.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2008)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Haben in der Firma auch so etwas erhalten. Bin mir auch nicht sicher wie wir damit umgehen sollten.
> Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand etwas darüber? Bitte hier posten!
> ...



Wir haben auch eine solche mail bekommen. Unsere Firma ist in Kapstadt und auch hier registriert. Ebenso unsere Domain. Eine Suche nach der Firma MEIAO bracht uns zu folgendem Link: [noparse]http://www.meiaoinv.cn/English.asp[/noparse] 
Mir scheint das die Firma die die e-mail verschickt mit der anderen zusammen arbeitet und einen dazu bewegen will eine Domain in China zu registrieren. Scheint mir ein großer Scam zu sein!!! Finger weg und löschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

ich habe heute diese mail erhalten,habt ihr auch so etwas erhalten,wie soll ich damit umgehen?bitte helft


> Subject: ..... restration confirmation reque st
> Enquiry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....wie soll ich damit umgehen?bitte helft


Du hast anscheinend keinen Spamfilter oder das ist durchgeflutscht. Löschen, ab und fertig!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

vielen vielen dank,also ist das nur ein spam,besser gesagt ein joke,wo die einen krallen wollen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Bei uns ist heute auch so ne Mail angekommen:



> We received a formal application from a company who is called Meiao Co.,Ltd are applying to register "XXX" as their domain name and Internet keyword in China and also in Asia on Dec 3,2008. During our auditing procedure we find out that the alleged Meiao Co.,Ltd has no trade mark, brand nor patent even similar to that word. As authorized anti-cybersquatting organization we hereby suspect the alleged Meiao Co.,Ltd to be a domain grabber. Hence we need you confirmation for two things,
> First of all, whether this alleged Meiao Co.,Ltd is your business partner or distributor in China.
> Secondly, whether you are interested in registering these domains. (The alleged Meiao Co.,Ltd will be entitled to obtain a domain not needed by original trademark owner.)
> If you are not in charge of this please transfer this email to appropriate dept.
> ...



Etwas recherche auf der angegebenen Seite w*w.boxs.asia  lässt doch stark an der Seriosität zweifeln. Unter "Contacts" lässt gerade der deutsche Ansprechpartner mit seiner yahoo-mail-Adresse nichts Gutes erwarten.

... und gelöscht


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2009)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Heute bei uns eingeschlagen; es geht wohl wieder los:



Von: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 13. August 2009 10:12
An: berlin
Betreff: URGENT_trademark & chinese domain name
Wichtigkeit: Hoch


Dear CEO,

We are the department of registration service in China. we have something need to confirm with you. We formally received an application on August 13 2009, One  company which self-styled "Remate Corporation" are applying to register "xxx-xxxxx" as internet brand and Domain names as below: xxx-xxxxx.asia     
 xxx-xxxxx.cc     
 xxx-xxxxx.cn     
 xxx-xxxxx.com.cn     
 xxx-xxxxx.com.tw     
 xxx-xxxxx.hk     
 xxx-xxxxx.net.cn     
 xxx-xxxxx.org.cn     
 xxx-xxxxx.tw

After our initial examination, we found that the internet brand applied for registration are as same as your company's name and trademark.These days we are dealing with it, hope to get the affirmation from your company. If your company and this"Remate Corporation"as the same company,there is no need reply to us,We will accept their application and will register those for them immediately.

If your company has no relationships with that company nor do not authorized,please reply to us within 7 workdays,if we can't get any information from yours over 7 workdays,we will unconditionally approve the application submitted by "Remate Corporation".

Thanks for your cooperation.

Best Regards,

Ben Cao
Tel:86-21-64609758 
Fax:86-21-64609768
Website: h**p://w*w.nanzhan.org.cn


Über viel Post freut sich
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Bei Antispam gibt es auch einen Thread dazu:
Domain Store - Antispam e.V.

Diese Betrugsart nennt sich: "Domain appraisal scam".


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

@Antiscammer

Meiner Meinung nach ähnliche Fälle, aber unterschiedliche Betrügereien:

1. Kauf der Domain: Hier wird versucht, vom Opfer die Gebühren für das Gutachten/die Bewertung der Webseite zu erschleichen

2. Registrierung der Domain: Hier soll man möglichst schnell die Domain registrieren, um den anderen (angeblichen) Interessenten zuvorzukommen. Hier will man die Registrierungsgebühren erschleichen


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Stimmt, hast recht.

Variante 2 zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass man abstrus überteuerte Registrierungsgebühren zahlen soll.


----------



## stieglitz (20 August 2009)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

Inzwischen kommen jetzt jede Woche ein bis zwei solcher Mails.

Löschen und weg!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2009)

*AW: Spam ? Betrugsversuch ? oder seriöse Warnung ?*

[noparse]Wir haben am 23.7.09 die gleiche Mail bekommen wie am 20.8.09 jeweils mit einer Frist
von 7 Tagen um unsere Domain zu registrieren.

Von: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 20. August 2009 09:14
An: info
Betreff: URGENT:Verification for Domain Registration
Wichtigkeit: Hoch


Dear CEO,    

(If you are not the person who is in charge of this, please forward to the right person/ department, as this is urgent, thank you.)       

We are the department of registration service in China. we have something need to confirm with you. We formally received an application on August 20, 2009, One  company which self-styled "Biten Corporation" are applying to register "haff-schneider" as internet brand and Domain names as below :haff-schneider.asia    
xxx.cc    
xxx.cn    
xxx.com.cn    
xxx.com.tw    
xxx.hk    
xxx.net.cn    
xxx.org.cn    
xxx.tw
After our initial examination, we found that the internet brand applied for registration are as same as your company's name and trademark.These days we are dealing with it, hope to get the affirmation from your company. If your company and this"Biten Corporation"as the same company,there is no need reply to us,We will accept their application and will register those for them immediately.     

If your company has no relationships with that company nor do not authorized,please reply to us within 7 workdays,if we can't get any information from yours over 7 workdays,we will unconditionally approve the application submitted by "Biten Corporation".                        

Thanks for your cooperation.

Best Regards,

Edward Zhang                                                                                    
Tel: (86)-21-64609758 
Fax: (86)-21-64609768
Website: http://www.nanzhan.org.cn [/noparse]


----------

